# Any one experiences with the HK MR556A1 5.56mm rifle?



## Gebirgsjäger (May 3, 2010)

I am recently started looking for an rifle in 5.56 Nato or .223. Either something based on th AR-15 or even something else (besides the common AR-15 models, e.g. LMT, I also looked at the SCAR and the SIG). Recently, the HK MR556A1 got my attention. It is kinda based on AR-15 but uses a gas piston system as they use it in their G36 (a weapon I loved back in my Military days). I am a big fan of the HK pistols. I like their reliablity, quality and designs.

They price tag is kinda high. It is $3,000 and I just wonder if it is worth its money. Does anyone ever got his hand on one of those babies? What are you experiences? 

And yes, they sell it in CA!!


----------

